# A heart breaking story...



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So while at the vet , picking up flea pills for my dogs, the receptionist asked if I heard of the Justice for Helo case. I told her no and she went on to explain the case of a rottweiler that had gone missing. The dog's body was found 5 days later. Apparently someone had kidnapped the dog, dragged him behind their truck, castrated, and shot him in the head. The family and community are doing all that they can to get police to investigate and find the sick individual(s) who committed this horrific crime.
This story strikes home with me because I myself have 2 rottweilers that are my everything...
Here is the link for further info:
http://www.gofundme.com/justiceforhelo

Here is the "Justice for Helo" FB page:
https://www.facebook.com/justiceforhelo


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Some people don't deserve to draw air and take up space.  

What a horrible tragedy, and those poor people who cared for that dog...I cannot imagine how awful that must be for them.  If someone hurt my animals...and I found out who they were...I'd be in jail on assault charges, because I'd go after them with a baseball bat. It wouldn't be the first time I'd gotten into a heated verbal confrontation with someone over an animal.  

I'll definitely follow the link to his justice page, anything I can do to help bring these people to pay for their crimes, and more importantly, PREVENT them from ever doing it again!!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

How horrible! Some people are so unimaginably cruel whether to humans or non human animals. There are some sick evil people out there in the world. My heart goes out to the family of this dog, who I'm sure was like a member of their family. I had not heard of this particular case, thank you for sharing and keeping us informed. I so sincerely hope they find the person(s) responsible and are able to bring them to justice before they do something like this again!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my God.Whoever did that should be killed. :evil:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I think it's best if I didn't know who did that else I would return the favor in kind!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought I knew some people that would definitely want to follow this case. And I found them. People on this forum are amazing!


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope they are found, because that breaks my heart. My boy is part Rottie, and 100% Rotten. If anyone for a moment did anything to hurt him... :-( Even my mom, who was CONVINCED that all Rotties (and a few other breeds) were inherently bad dogs, has now fallen in love with Dufous, and after I told her his breed mixture, has sort of changed her mind on "bad breeds". How someone could look at an animal that relies on people for food, affection, protection and shelter and do such things, I will never understand.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

This is why I prefer animals to people


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

no kidding. if an animal causes pain, it is either an accident, competition, or food web related. the same can't be said of humans.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oh man... poor baby... I say we treat who ever did this the same way they treated that poor dog. I LOVE Rottis, they are one of my favorite breeds and I can't even imagine what kind of sicko would hurt any animal at all! I hope they find the people or person who did this and it actually gets somewhere vs. just a slap on the wrist like I've seen in the past!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> This is why I prefer animals to people


I hear ya there! I have a statuesque composure around people, almost zen like. But put me around an animal, especially a dog, and I turn to mush.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

thekinetic said:


> I hear ya there! I have a statuesque composure around people, almost zen like. But put me around an animal, especially a dog, and I turn to mush.


I'm the same way!!! I'm the quiet and shy type. But, when someone starts talking about animals my ears perk up and I could talk all day about them.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Truly horrible. That poor dog. I hope they get thoe evil people tht did that!

I have two rottie mixes. Wonderful breed.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love my rotties. Couldn't live without them.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

My two dogs also mean the world to me.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sorry, I hate when people are murdered but.... that person needs to go... just die. I'm sorry but he doesn't deserve to live on this earth. RIP Helo.. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> i'm the same way!!! I'm the quiet and shy type. But, when someone starts talking about animals my ears perk up and i could talk all day about them.


true dat!


----------

